# Can you recycle stainless steel sinks?



## nathon (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a GC not a plumber and we are switching out over 100 sinks for a complex. My plumber wasn't to interested in taking them so I figured they weren't worth much. Mainly junk, scratched up, single bowl,20 year plus sinks. Not worth donating to habitat or any second hand store.

You guys every gotten a few bucks for the sinks or is there anyone who really wants them? Enough for a case of beers or etc? I don't want to throw away SS, but what do you do with that many?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Just recycle them, you would be surprised how much you actually get. I throw all my stiff in 55 gal drums and take it in when they get full.

Mike


----------



## nathon (Mar 7, 2011)

I will have to do that then. 

I am assuming they want the faucets off of them?


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

nathon said:


> I will have to do that then.
> 
> I am assuming they want the faucets off of them?


Yea yup will get a higher price for stainless with no faucets. Then you can cash in on the faucets separately.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

nathon said:


> I will have to do that then.
> 
> I am assuming they want the faucets off of them?


recycle that also....then go buy a Hyundai:laughing:


----------

